
Learn to Code: It's a LOT Harder Than You Think - SLaszlo
http://blog.debugme.eu/learn-to-code/
======
eyeJam
This is a fascinating article for me. I was a self-taught web developer, but I
had studied engineering (not software/computer) in my undergrad so I was very
fluent in algebra - which seems to be what programming is mostly about. I
struggled to convince anyone that I was qualified, eventually got a crappy job
at a fairly high-traffic website and bootstrapped my way up from there.
However, along the way I met several programmers, some in high managerial
positions, who actually sucked at programming. They could regurgitate bits of
code and patterns if they had to, but as far as solving novel problems or
teaching themselves new frameworks etc. they were totally lost.

One thing I noticed in undergrad is that it was hard to tell if some people
just couldn't "do math" or if they weren't trying hard enough. No one
understands complex math concepts the first time they see them and I certainly
had to grind really hard in some classes to learn the concepts. But maybe they
would have to grind 100X harder than me to learn them? Who knows. I like to
think anyone can learn math if they work hard enough but I'm optimistic.

~~~
nibs
I think most people could probably perform math to a degree that is necessary
to be a programmer or any other "close-to-math" profession at a sufficient
level to remain employed using widely available tools. I doubt that all people
can synthesize University math even if they spent an unlimited amount of time
studying.

------
alexandermeyeer
Well, what is "learning to code"? I'd say you start to learn how to code once
you actually start to apply some of the theoretical classroom knowledge
obtained.

I think "learning to code" is marketed as going to some intro course website,
learning the basics of some language and boom, now you can code. If you don't
apply this to a real world application or hobby project, you never really get
to wrap your head around the problem solving and debugging that start to occur
when you are on your own, which I find crucial once you are thrown to the
lions.

If I didn't have the classroom theory, I would have been thrown out of every
interview I can recall. And sure, from time to time I've had to pretend to
know some terminology whilst secretly studying up on it right after, but
having the foundation taught by professors have surely been a building block
in "learning to code".

------
mesozoic
I find the difference between "self-taught" and not almost laughable. Even if
you have a post graduate degree in computer science to stay current and
succeed in the field you will have to be particularly good at self teaching
concepts, tools, frameworks, and everything revolves around being able to
learn things on your own. Sure being taught more traditionally is very helpful
for understanding underlying and foundational concepts but just saying someone
is or is not self taught because they have a degree seems to not make a lot of
sense. This probably relates back to why even a large part of those in degree
programs struggle in the field if they don't have the self-teaching ability
then even after earning a degree they won't succeed.

